# I found the little bugger!!!! XI owners, there IS a CDV! (Pics)



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I'll take lots of pictures and hopefully put together a how-to, also.  *


Thanks! 

I might ask BMW about this CDV when I get my first oil change in 2 weeks.

Figure we might add 30HP with this mod?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

My suggestion would be to just take the damn thing out yourself. You do NOT want a work order like this in your service record.
NEVER, EVER have your car modified at a BMW dealer.


----------

